# How is Cinebrass Core vs Cinebrass Pro?



## haraldgalaen (Aug 11, 2015)

?


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 12, 2015)

I have both Core and Pro, and if you are thinking about which one to purchase, I would go with Core first since it covers most of what a composer would need for everyday use. The pros of Core are the beautiful trumpet samples, horn ensemble 2 which are great for chords, and horn ensemble 6 which can produce "a rich, epic sound." The cons of Core are the low brass including the trombone ensemble which does not have true legato, are great for loud passages, but are useless for low brass soft chords, and the tuba and bass trombone are mixed together so you can not get a rich, full, warm bass sound that a tuba can produce. The cimbasso is also mixed with the bass trombone and not separate which can be a pro or con depending on who you ask. The solos in Core are both trumpet and horn and can only be used in soft, melodic passages. Both are beautiful but only reach around a mf. The trumpet solo sounds "Private Ryan-like" and the horn solo sounds "Princess Leah-like."

Pro has the inclusion of mutes, special effects, chords, solos, and if you are going for the epic whole-notes in the low brass or horns. The two epic patches are the monster low brass and horn ensemble 12. The monster brass sounds great and can even sound beautiful in low dynamics but does not include true legato and the horn ensemble 12 is perfect for the loud, bright, buzzing tone of the horn but only has short and long articulations. It does include true legato though. In Pro you have trumpet 2 solo, horn 2 solo, trombone solo, and tuba solo which cover all of the basic Cinesamples' articulations. The trumpet 2 solo is too bright for my taste in the low register and almost has a jazz-like quality to the timbre. The horn solo 2 is also brighter but perhaps more useful than the horn 1 in Core. The trombone and tuba are excellent covering a very wide range. The trombone solo blends well with other instruments. I like to combine it sometimes with Core's Horn Ensemble 2 for soft passages or even Spitfire's Bones Legato to add a little more punch in the higher dynamics. The tuba can be very warm and mixes well with woodwinds and adds a rich layer when combined with monster brass.

So to me, for high brass you need to go with Core, for low brass you need to go with Pro, but where Cinesamples has always suffered is their trombone ensemble. It can not produce the warm tone in the soft registers and does not contain true legato or glissandos in which trombones are known for. In both libraries there is also no bass trombone solo, cimbasso solo, or flugelhorn solo. Because of their trombones, I had to pick up my very first Spitfire library which was Bones Volume 1. It was a little expensive compared to other brass libraries, but I finally did get my warm, soft, beautiful passages in which I know trombones can produce. I wish CineBrass Core or Pro had an brass ensemble patch like CineSymphony Lite for sketching and layering. Also, the trumpets and horns in Core can not produce a true fff which that layer is only available in Pro.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 12, 2015)

WOW!, +1 to EVERYTHING that Rodney said.
If you want to do soft passages with trombones (like John Williams' Raiders March) go with Spitfire's Bones Vol. 1.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 12, 2015)

Has anyone tried one of the newer brass from Soundiron or ImpactSoundworks? They even sell ensembles and solos separate with an upgrade path. Might be a cheaper option. Wondering if this would cover the soft Trombone issue? I also miss this dynamic range in the trombones, and the other missing instruments.

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/orchestral/bravura-scoring-brass/

Back OT I agree with the above, but what CineBrass does cover, it does so extremely well- combining 2 horns with the 6 horn is brilliant, and the monster strings have saved me more than once. Great library.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't really like both Soundiron and Impact Soundworks Brass libraries :(
IMHO if you want brass, choose between HB, CB and Spitfire's stuff.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 13, 2015)

TomiLobosK said:


> I don't really like both Soundiron and Impact Soundworks Brass libraries :(
> IMHO if you want brass, choose between HB, CB and Spitfire's stuff.


What do you think of Sample Modeling?


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 13, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> What do you think of Sample Modeling?


Sample Modeling it's extremely expressive when playing with a wind controller and it works reaaally good in jazz music.
However (IMHO) there is nothing like real samples within a real space, specially when you are composing orchestral music.


----------



## vicontrolu (Aug 14, 2015)

v3 with early reflections and distance control fixes most of this problem


----------



## Vin (Aug 14, 2015)

TomiLobosK said:


> Sample Modeling it's extremely expressive when playing with a wind controller and it works reaaally good in jazz music.
> However (IMHO) there is nothing like real samples within a real space, specially when you are composing orchestral music.


----------



## tomaslobosk (Aug 14, 2015)

I just don't like dry samples. Fake reverb will never be as good as real reverb to my ears.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 14, 2015)

One of my best friends always blows me away with his brass samples in realism. He told me his trick was simply to mix CineBrass with Sample Modeling. You get the modern sound of CineBrass with the precise tongued articulations of Sample Modeling.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 16, 2015)

Btw, Haroldgalen, if you are still here, here is a video showing just the samples of CineBrass Core that I did. No other instruments were used, and I did not use any other reverb to enhance the library, so you are getting a "naked" example.


----------



## haraldgalaen (Aug 17, 2015)

Rodney Money said:


> Btw, Haroldgalen, if you are still here, here is a video showing just the samples of CineBrass Core that I did. No other instruments were used, and I did not use any other reverb to enhance the library, so you are getting a "naked" example.



Rodney Money: Thanks so much for your very well review of Cinebrass Core & Pro. I really appreciate it 
Just so you know, I did buy both of them - I couldnt choose and when I now have tried them out a little bit, I know neither of them are good by themselves.
About your Festiva Fanfare, the trombones swelling are really functioning very good.


----------

